# Awesome trade!



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

I got Forrest's end of the trade today. I sent him a few smokes for two Walnut ashtrays. Absolutely beautiful work. Almost to nice to actually use. It will be tough but I will use it nonetheless. He even included a very nice wood pen. Am I to assume you also made the pen Forrest??

Thanks again for the trade!!


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

*Those are stunning!! Love the pen too!!*


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Those look very nice.


----------



## Wunderdawg (May 1, 2008)

Very nice.........Good looking pieces there.


----------



## GreySmoke (Jan 11, 2008)

Beautiful work..Nice trade


----------



## buttah (Jun 9, 2008)

Man that was a mistake on his part. I'm already thinking about shooting him a message to see if he's willing to duplicate that trade! Well maybe it was smart on his part, depends on his outlook. VERY NICE WORK!


----------



## Rah55 (Feb 13, 2008)

Sweet..nothing like wood.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Damn I see they are keeping you busy around here Forrest! You do some good work.


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

I may have to contact this man... hehe


----------



## ksnake (Jan 3, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

Well at this pace Forrest is gonna need to take some time to build himself a bigger humidor...if he keeps trading his woodwork for cigars


----------



## CigarMan Phil (Jun 9, 2008)

They look great


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

:helloooo: that's freakin' awesome! 

oh man, am I glad that I PM'd him this morning to get on his 'production list' :biggrin:


----------



## TAmichael (Jun 12, 2008)

very nice trade!!!


----------



## dj5213 (Apr 7, 2008)

man those are awesome!!! i might hit him up also...


----------



## maduro4me-cl (Jun 11, 2008)

Those are gorgeous. Forrest you do great work. My only problem is that I wouldn't want to use them and take the chance of messing them up. Or would that just add character?!


----------



## Scoop (Sep 20, 2007)

Nice trade!


----------



## GolfNut (Jun 29, 2008)

ctiicda said:


> Well at this pace Forrest is gonna need to take some time to build himself a bigger humidor...if he keeps trading his woodwork for cigars


YUP! Already set up that foot locker chest with humidifier and hygrometer. Smokes resting right around 72RH right now. Will do it up right when I can squirrel away some $$ for spanish cedar and proper components.

thanks for all the kind words everyone, and especially you Dozer (who'd wanna piss that guy off?!) :biggrin: Not too many guys make me feel small at 6'4" 270. Sheesh!


----------



## GolfNut (Jun 29, 2008)

maduro4me said:


> Those are gorgeous. Forrest you do great work. My only problem is that I wouldn't want to use them and take the chance of messing them up. Or would that just add character?!


Character man!! Use them as their meant or it's just a piece of Art. Who needs more Art?!


----------



## GolfNut (Jun 29, 2008)

ngetal said:


> :helloooo: that's freakin' awesome!
> 
> oh man, am I glad that I PM'd him this morning to get on his 'production list' :biggrin:


Good thing you did too! I've now set up a calendar function to remind me of who/what/when needs to get done for orders/trades and of course.........BOMBS!! BEWARE ALL!!!! You never know!:biggrin:


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Sweet trays man!!! Glad I have one too..lol!!!


----------



## HTOWNBLKGOLFR (May 1, 2007)

thats cool , would be better if that purple sack was full ..... crown lovers unite !!!...


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

GolfNut said:


> Who needs more Art?!


Art's wife, maybe? :lol:


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

From one GolfNut to another I gotta say bud some very nice work---very nice indeed!


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Those ashtrays are sick! ....And the pen is sick! WOW! I want one of each!


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Hey-
We have some talented guys here

All I can do is buy em and smoke em--HMMMMMM is that some kind of talent???????


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

ngetal said:


> Art's wife, maybe? :lol:


THat is pretty good Rick!!!


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

those ash trays are cookl


----------



## El Lechero (Apr 13, 2008)

Those look way sweet!! Nice work there Forrest!! I'm sure DOZER will put 'em to good use!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very nice


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Jeez, at this rate the Forrest won't be able to replenish itself.
Okay so it was a bad attempt at some humor. 
Way to go Forrest!!


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

nice work. there is some talent


----------



## Oxman (Jun 28, 2008)

I think I'm stopping by his place on my way to Spokane in November!


----------



## GolfNut (Jun 29, 2008)

Oxman said:


> I think I'm stopping by his place on my way to Spokane in November!


And you'll be welcome Doug! See you in November!


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Those look very nice, Forrest!! :redface:


----------

